
A Taxonomy of Privacy - itsspring
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=667622
======
genr8
THE TAXONOMY OF PRIVACY: by Daniel J. Solove (84 Pages Posted: 16 Feb 2005)
Table of Contents:

A. Information Collection -1. Surveillance -2. Interrogation

B. Information Processing -1. Aggregation -2. Identification -3. Insecurity
-4. Secondary Use -5. Exclusion

C. Information Dissemination -1. Breach of Confidentiality -2. Disclosure -3.
Exposure -4. Increased Accessibility -5. Blackmail -6. Appropriation -7.
Distortion

D. Invasion -1. Intrusion -2. Decisional Interference

------
ape4
Off topic: that "T" really overlaps the "a" in Verdana font face.

------
dylkil
>Last revised: 6 May 2008

I wonder how relevant this will be to today.

